# Disque dur SATA ou Firewire 800



## Matador (3 Décembre 2004)

J'ai un PowerMac G5 Mono 1,8 et j'ai également un DD externe ICE Alu Firewire 800
Je voudrais savoir lequel des deux DD est le plus rapide (même si les deux sont des 7200tr/mn). Faut-il booter sur OS X sur le SATA ou le firewire ?


----------



## duracel (3 Décembre 2004)

A priori, il serait plus intéressant de booter sur le SATA. 
Dans ta situation c'est ce que je ferais.


----------



## laustralien2 (4 Décembre 2004)

si tu as quelques minutes, prends 1 chrono, et fais le test, tu pourras mettre le résultat sur le post, tu en fers profiter tout le monde, et tu auras la meilleure des réponses.

merci d'avance car cela servira à d'autres


----------



## laustralien2 (4 Décembre 2004)

je pense tout à coup, que le sata est optimisé en 10 000trs/mn; donc très bonne question à creuser;

raison de + pour indiquer les résultats après essai


----------



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2004)

laustralien2 a dit:
			
		

> je pense tout à coup, que le sata est optimisé en 10 000trs/mn; donc très bonne question à creuser


   Il a dit que ces 2 disques étaient en 7200trs.


----------



## Matador (4 Décembre 2004)

laustralien2 a dit:
			
		

> si tu as quelques minutes, prends 1 chrono, et fais le test, tu pourras mettre le résultat sur le post, tu en fers profiter tout le monde, et tu auras la meilleure des réponses.
> 
> merci d'avance car cela servira à d'autres



Certes, mais si j'ai posé la question, c'est justement parce que je pensais que quelqu'un avait déjà fait le test !!  Sinon je n'aurais pas poser la question !  CQFD !


----------



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2004)

Aucun de tes 2 disques ne sature la bande passante ni du SATA, ni du FW800. 
Pour 2 disques identiques, il est fort probable que tu n'y verrais aucune différence.
Si tu veux augmenter les performances, prend un disque plus rapide, peu importe qu'il soit SATA ou FW800.


----------



## Matador (4 Décembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Aucun de tes 2 disques ne sature la bande passante ni du SATA, ni du FW800.
> Pour 2 disques identiques, il est fort probable que tu n'y verrais aucune différence.
> Si tu veux augmenter les performances, prend un disque plus rapide, peu importe qu'il soit SATA ou FW800.



Merci !


----------



## islacoulxii (12 Septembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Aucun de tes 2 disques ne sature la bande passante ni du SATA, ni du FW800.
> Pour 2 disques identiques, il est fort probable que tu n'y verrais aucune différence.
> Si tu veux augmenter les performances, prend un disque plus rapide, peu importe qu'il soit SATA ou FW800.


 Es tu sur que le sata et le FW800 ont la meme vitesse??? Pq font ils des SATA alors??? HELP ?!!! Que prendre comme DD externe?? SATA ou FW800 ???

SI QQUN A UN AVIS ????


----------



## kundry (12 Septembre 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> Es tu sur que le sata et le FW800 ont la meme vitesse??? Pq font ils des SATA alors??? HELP ?!!! Que prendre comme DD externe?? SATA ou FW800 ???
> 
> SI QQUN A UN AVIS ????




SATA est plus rapide que FW800.

SATA externe, ici :
http://www.macway.com/index.php?cPath=13_170_465_1142

A noter aussi que le port firewire du mac prend un malin plaisir à griller les disques et les hubs, par surtension (il doit bien y avoir un post qui parle de cela sur le forum).

K.


----------



## islacoulxii (12 Septembre 2005)

kundry a dit:
			
		

> SATA est plus rapide que FW800.
> 
> SATA externe, ici :
> http://www.macway.com/index.php?cPath=13_170_465_1142
> ...


 et le LaCie d2 SATA  ? T'en pense quoi?



autre question: Si on a vu que que ya pas de souci avec mon ordi et un disque FW800, peut on se dire que y'aura jamais de probleme... -> la tention risque d'augmenter.?


----------



## kundry (12 Septembre 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> et le LaCie d2 SATA  ? T'en pense quoi?



Connais pas. Tu parles de cela :
http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/family.htm?id=10007

Juste vérifier que la carte pci est compatible PCI-X.



			
				islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> autre question: Si on a vu que que ya pas de souci avec mon ordi et un disque FW800, peut on se dire que y'aura jamais de probleme... -> la tention risque d'augmenter.?



Aucune idée. Le moyen de contourner le problème est d'alimenter le disque externe avec sa propre alimentation, au lieu de pomper le jus sur le g5. Dans ce cas, pas de risque de surtension.

La seule restriction du sata externe, par rapport à fw ou usb, c'est qu'il nécessite -- pour l'instant -- l'installation d'une carte pci, ce qui le réserve aux macs tower.
K.


----------



## islacoulxii (12 Septembre 2005)

kundry a dit:
			
		

> Connais pas. Tu parles de cela :
> http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/family.htm?id=10007
> 
> Juste vérifier que la carte pci est compatible PCI-X.
> ...



Je parle de celui la: http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?pid=10572


 comment veux tu alimenter autrement le DD externe qe par son alimentation(sa prise de courant) ??? :s


----------



## kundry (12 Septembre 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> Je parle de celui la: http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?pid=10572




Un peu cher, non, par rapport à ce fw 400/800 :
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=13_170_465_1127&products_id=4853
(les deux ont le même disque Hitachi à l'intérieur).



			
				islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> comment veux tu alimenter autrement le DD externe qe par son alimentation(sa prise de courant) ??? :s



Par la prise firewire, justement. (auto-alimentation). Mais c'est risqué avec un g5.
K.


----------



## islacoulxii (12 Septembre 2005)

Pour l'alimentation je suppose que c pas possible sur tout les DD Externes... Si?


Pour ce qui est du DD pas cher, je n'ai jamais eu que du LaCie... Pq pas changer... Il n'y a jamais eu aucun prob avec ce disque moinc cher? Aussi robuste que du LaCie?


----------



## kundry (12 Septembre 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'alimentation je suppose que c pas possible sur tout les DD Externes... Si?



hmmm...je crois que si. C'est une spécificité du firewire, donc logiquement, tous les disques firewire devraient savoir le faire. Eventuellement avec un cordon firewire approprié, avec une broche spéciale pour le jus. Je ne me suis jamais risqué à essayer quand j'ai vu l'avalanche de posts relatant des disques et des hubs grillés par le firewire du g5.



			
				islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est du DD pas cher, je n'ai jamais eu que du LaCie... Pq pas changer... Il n'y a jamais eu aucun prob avec ce disque moinc cher? Aussi robuste que du LaCie?


[/QUOTE]

J'achète tous mes disques chez eux. Ils sont fiables et pas chers, car intégrés par macway, donc, pas de marque à payer comme pour LaCie.

K.


----------



## MarcMame (13 Septembre 2005)

kundry a dit:
			
		

> A noter aussi que le port firewire du mac prend un malin plaisir à griller les disques et les hubs, par surtension (il doit bien y avoir un post qui parle de cela sur le forum).


Merci de ne pas faire une généralité d'un cas particulier concernant qu'une toute petite partie de la production de certains G5 dont le problème à été corrigé depuis bien longtemps (sur les nouvelles production).
D'autre part, ce ne sont pas les disques qui crament, mais les ponts ATA/Firewire des boitiers. Il suffit de changer le disque de boitier pour retrouver toutes ses données.


----------



## MarcMame (13 Septembre 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> Es tu sur que le sata et le FW800 ont la meme vitesse??? Pq font ils des SATA alors??? HELP ?!!! Que prendre comme DD externe?? SATA ou FW800 ???


SATA et FW ne sont pas des protocoles concurrenciels mais complémentaires. Il n'existe pas de disque FW natif. Lorsque tu achetes un disque externe Firewire (400 et/ou 800), tu achetes en réalité un disque dur PATA (ou SATA) qui est connecté à un pont qui fera la conversion vers le protocole Firewire.
Pour un disque externe, le SATA présente quelques inconvénients par rapport au FW : 
- Seulement 2 disques connectables en chaines
- Dans le cas d'une volonté de le transporter pour le brancher sur une autre machine, difficile de trouver un PC ou un Mac déjà équipé d'un port SATA externe.
- Obligation d'acheter une carte SATA PCI externe puisqu'aucun Mac n'en est équipé d'origine.


----------



## islacoulxii (13 Septembre 2005)

J'hésite a prendre un SilverMax... Qont ils dispo en Belgique?


Est ce bcp plus rapide que le FW800 ?  Car le FW a l'avantge de pouvoir se connecter sur toute les machines... 


Donc si c bcp plus rapide, je passerai a un Sata... Donnez moi une réponse.. siouplait!


----------



## islacoulxii (13 Septembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> SATA et FW ne sont pas des protocoles concurrenciels mais complémentaires. Il n'existe pas de disque FW natif. Lorsque tu achetes un disque externe Firewire (400 et/ou 800), tu achetes en réalité un disque dur PATA (ou SATA) qui est connecté à un pont qui fera la conversion vers le protocole Firewire.
> Pour un disque externe, le SATA présente quelques inconvénients par rapport au FW :
> - Seulement 2 disques connectables en chaines
> - Dans le cas d'une volonté de le transporter pour le brancher sur une autre machine, difficile de trouver un PC ou un Mac déjà équipé d'un port SATA externe.
> - Obligation d'acheter une carte SATA PCI externe puisqu'aucun Mac n'en est équipé d'origine.


 et la vitesse dans tout ca?


----------



## MarcMame (13 Septembre 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> et la vitesse dans tout ca?


La vitesse ? Elle sera celle de l'élément le moins rapide de la chaine : le disque dur. Un disque dur basique d'aujourd'hui (PATA ou SATA) 7200trs plafonne à 35 / 40Mo/s dans le meilleur des cas, en début de disque et sans fragmentation. On peut avoir des pics très courts à 60Mo/s lors de l'accès au cache disque mais c'est marginal et peu représentatif de la vitesse réelle de transfert de ces disques. Quoiqu'il arrive, on est bien loin des 150Mo/s théorique du SATA ou des 100Mo/s (toujours théorique) du Firewire 800. Quelque soit le protocole choisi, on a de la marge.


----------

